# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys next race at park lane is friday feb 1st 2013 as of now. will know more tuesday if race is still on. or will be a new date do to the move.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*park lane races*

ok guys races r on for this friday at park lane see u guys there.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races results for fri feb 1st*

heres results 4 races for fri feb 1st 
skinny tire tjets
1st mike 78
2nd darrell 73
3rd brian 73
4thjoe 72
5th jake 71
6th nate 70
7th jon 70
8th corky 67
9th john s 66
10th andy 63
11th tom 59.

fat tire tjets
1st mike 85
2nd jon 84
3rd darrell 83
4th jake 83
5th nate 83
6th brian 81
7th john s 79
8th andy 78
9th joe 76
10th corky 72
11th tom 71.

derby wagons
1st joe 62
2nd mike 61
3rd jake 61
4th jon 57
5th john s 56
6th darrell 53
7th brian 50
8th tom 47
9th andy 46
10th nate 37.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great night of racing my fat tire was so fast I blew the tire right off .The derby wagons were a blast especially with the helicopter. Also WD-40 works great for cleaning the track.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races this friday night at park lane hobbies 7 pm start time will be running the skinny and wide tire tjets and afx cars if guy want to run them if not we will run derby wagons se u guys there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races this friday night feb 15th at 7 pm see u there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

here race results for tonight feb 15th 2013
skinny tire tjets
1st jon 74/
2nd jake v73
3rd brian 73
4th larry 72
5th darrell 72
6th mike 70
7th russ 62.
fat tire tjets 
1st darrell 87
2nd mike 87
3rd jake 86
4th larry 84
5th brian 80
6th jon 77
7th russ 70
8th ray 57.
wagons derby
1st russ 57
2nd larry 56
3rd darrell 55
4th brian 53
5th ray 53
6th mike 52
7th jon 49
8th jake 46.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to Jon and Darrel for beating Mike, looks like you had some good run's Darrel, in fat tire 3 22laps and a 21 that's good.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great run in skinny class Jon. And Durrell finally put on his racing suit!!! Drove the wheels off that Camaro and came out the top dog! Good job Darrell. Jake also had a awesome run in fat tire.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*acs*

ty mike good run to. russ sent mikes 66 nova sailing over the fence into the grand stands the was great to see lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell, you realize that your Camaro is now subject to the threat of the hammer......LOL. Congrats on a solid drive to the win!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrell first in fat tire? I thought I read it wrong last night, I guess the nerf master took the night off and kept it in the slot. Good win for Darrell. :thumbsup: Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Darrell first in fat tire? I thought I read it wrong last night, I guess the nerf master took the night off and kept it in the slot. Good win for Darrell. :thumbsup: Pat


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then! Lol


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks to Jake for letting me try swapbos car it was plenty fast. I Think that what his name is pardon me if I'm incorrect. Good night of racing and thanks to Mike for running his slow cars. lol This time he really did. When dyno Als not racing its a test and tune night for Mike. Congrats to The French Model he was so happy that he had to call his step father and tell him all about his win. Sorry Al


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Swet71 were you talking about one of the cars I built? I sent a couple skinny's and one fat tire car to Al to check out.
He e-mailed me that one of the skinny cars won a race down there!  
Tom


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's the one!! Car ran really good and Jon may have skipped town with the car lol. I drove the car in practice and liked it as well.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeppers that car was super fast and handled great on park lane track I tried it out too and it was awesome. FOR SALE MAYBE ?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Brian:

That car and the Fat Tire car are for sale. I'm also building several more that I was going to be selling at the Midwest Show. My "Show Price" is going to be $ 75.00 for the skinny tire cars and $ 95.00 for the Fat Tire cars.

The skinny cars are all hand picked chassis (Flat and square to start with, no boiled chassis); cleaned and prepped for excellent electrical contact and low drag.. I use hand picked stock axles and stock crown gears. The top plate gears are my own "Super Mesh Gears". The top plates and chassis are carefully matched and clearanced for racing. The wheels are also my own with the tires being O-ring on the front and Balls Out silicones on the rear. Pick up shoes and brushes are from Slot Tech. The armature will be another hand picked item and will be balanced and trued by Dynamic Armatures. Magnets will be red/white Tuff Ones style from REH

The FRAY-Fat tire cars will have all of the above with a Tungsten rear axle and Balls Out wheels with Super Tires installed. DASH magnets are used in this carThe front ends will be either a Balls Out or Wizzard front with the option of an RTHO composite front for and extra $10.00. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or e-mail me at [email protected]. 

Tom


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the information looking forward to meeting you at the show. Thanks Brian


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races this friday night at park lane friday march 1st*

this friday march 1st 2013 at park lane .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Bon Jour*

ha, Bon Jour De'Relle, I may have to set up my derby cars and show how its done, :dude:


----------



## JoeSki (Jul 9, 2012)

Look at Nate only couple clicks off first place, way to go Nate!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this friday night races r on at park lane hobbies see u guys there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

skinny tjets 
1st. darrell 74
2nd brian 72
3rd russ 72
4th jon 70
5th tom 64
6th andy 63.

fat tire tjets 
1st darrell 85
2nd andy 81
3rd brian 81
4th jon 80
5th tom 76
6th russ 60.

derby wagons 
1st darrell 56
2nd brian 54
3rd russ 54
4th jon 53
5th tom 45
6th andy 33. 

results for 3/1/2013 from park lane.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

You guys let darrell win all 3 classes:freak::tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

41-willys said:


> You guys let darrell win all 3 classes:freak::tongue:


It is easy to win if there is only one driver, lol. Actually good for you De'Relle, thats 3 more first place plaques for you. Oh yea, thats right, lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Too bad Darryl whined about park lanes cash payout that would have worked out good for him last night!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

races


----------

